# Sticky  Tips and tricks for ice fishing



## DaleM

Here ya go guys. Post your tips and tricks along with any ideas you have. I can see this will be quite popular. The season is getting here fast so post away!
( Thanks for the idea 1977 Walleye guy )


----------



## DaleM

10 Pre-Ice Fishing Tips
By Tim Allard

With autumn coming to a close, ice fishing season is just around the corner. Now's the time to audit your gear and make sure your organized for first ice action. To help you get ready, here's a list of 10 things I do to get ready for the hard-water.

1. Charge up your batteries
It's recommended that during storage in the off season, you periodically charge batteries used in flashers and underwater camera systems. If you've been neglecting your batteries, charge them right away. While you're at it, give your electronics an overhaul and make sure everything is in working order. Without these tools you'll be fishing blind. 

2. Give your auger an overhaul 
Whether you use a manual or a gas-powered auger, give it an overhaul before the ice hits, checking blades and tightening screws. For a power auger, start it up, make sure you've got a spare spark plug and enough oil for the season. If there's anything wrong with your gas auger get it serviced right away by an authorized dealer. 

3. Spruce up the shelter
It's a good idea to check your portable shelter and get it out of storage to make sure everything is in working order. Things that you might have forgotten about since your last outing (like a tear in the material) or storage surprises (like mice nesting in the unit) are problems to be dealt before your first ice trip of the season. Simply assemble the hut and check for tears in fabric, tighten bolts and nuts, ensure the tow rope is ok, and so on. 

4. Get your accessories ready 
Take some time to ponder your past trips and stock up on items you need for ice fishing. Here are a few suggestions: a headlamp with fresh batteries, a thermos, a warmer pair of boots, a new ice scoop, a minnow bucket and net, a tackle storage bag and see-through plastic tackle boxes.

5. Get your safety gear in order
Don't neglect your safety gear. Make sure you've got ice picks, a throw line, a 2-way radio batteries with fresh batteries, a first aid kit, and a bag of spare clothes in case you get wet.

6. Scout out lakes 
With open water season still here take the time to investigate some lakes you plan on ice fishing. Mark good-looking spots in your GPS or on a hydrographic map and pay close attention to where there are still healthy weeds; these spots are prime at first ice.

7. Check your rods. 
Did you bust a rod last year that you haven't replaced yet? Well now's the time to carefully inspect all your fishing rods, replacing any broken ones and adding to your collection. Also, to keep your rods organized and protected consider buying a rod carrying case, like HT's Rod Locker or Tackle Tote.

8. Spool up your reels. 
Put some fresh line on your reels. Remember to first put a layer of mono backing on if using braid. You might also want to lube reels up with a cold temperature grease.

9. Get your tip-ups ready
Hopefully you didn't store tip-ups in the heat over the summer. If so, and you're using underwater models, they might have leaked grease and will need to be lubricated. Also, check that you've got enough line on the spools.

10.Organize and overhaul your tackle. 
Go through your tackle and make a list of what's missing (do you have enough lures as well as terminal tackle). Stock up on these items now before tackle shops run short once ice season is in full swing. Once you've got your tackle, get it ready by popping paint out of lure eyes, sharpening hooks, and organizing it in storage cases.


----------



## roger23

DaleM said:


> Here ya go guys. Post your tips and tricks along with any ideas you have. I can see this will be quite popular. The season is getting here fast so post away!
> ( Thanks for the idea 1977 Walleye guy )


to help keep the holes I paint ping pong balls black drop 4 or 5 in each hole and if there is any sun out they attract enough heat to keep holes open


----------



## Wannabitawerm

If fishing without a shanty, buy some oil-based fish attractant. Spray it on your line guides to keep ice at bay.


----------



## 1977 walleye guy

DaleM said:


> Here ya go guys. Post your tips and tricks along with any ideas you have. I can see this will be quite popular. The season is getting here fast so post away!
> ( Thanks for the idea 1977 Walleye guy )


No thank you Dale, and the rest of the OGF Clan!!!


----------



## 1977 walleye guy

this one isn't really rocket science, but only take the amount of bait you anticipate on using. a couple of times of hot/cold and your bait supply is dead.

I also try to keep it inside my coat, to liven it up some, not sure if it really helps but who knows.


----------



## rustyhook36

I sprinkle dry oats in the hole. As they soak up the water the oats flutter to the bottom. Makes a great fish attractant.


----------



## oldroller

are really good & if you don't catch fish scoop them up & warm!!


----------



## John S

Make sure the ice is thick enough to walk/drive on BEFORE you do so


----------



## roger23

cooked rice a cup dumped in the hole every couple hours seems to attract minnows and gills


----------



## peple of the perch

I thought I would start it off with a list of good tips. That I have either learned, read, or tried.

Keeping your minnow active. To keep a minnow constantly active just get a pair of nail clippers and cut off the bottom half of the tail. This will make the minnow constantly moving because he has a harder time keeping his balance.

Just stay out a little longer. If you are going fishing for walleyes. Instead of packing it up when the sun starts to set stay out for a little bit longer. That is the period of time where the bite can really pick up.

Seeing a tip up at night. If night fishing with tip ups you can get those batteries operated glow sticks. A lot of guys like to use them for trolling the night bite on Erie, so they can see when there boards are set off.

Slow bite. If the bite is slow you can do one of 2 things. 1st you can do a tandem rig with your main jig than a small plain hook about 6 inches below the first one. But use a stiffer line when tying the second hook on to the shank of the first one. The stiffer line will make it so that the heaver jig doesn&#8217;t get tangled. Tip the small plain hook with a single maggot or waxie. 2nd if the bite is slow get some rice or crushed egg shells. They will flutter down drawing the attention of near by fish. 

Iced up guides. Chap stick on the eyes of your rod can be prevented from freezing by rubbing chap stick on them, steelhead fisherman do this too to prevent the same thing from happening.

Need a extra bucket? if u get your minnows in a big bucket and you need it for some reason, maybe hold your catch, drill a extra hole until you get close to where u think the ice ends. Then with your awl, that your of course always carry with you, stab down in the hole and put your minnows in it. When u stab it the hole will fill up with water keeping your minnows fresh. It is important to stab a hole so that the whole fills up completely, so no angler comes walking by in the future and twists his/ or her ankle.

Make a chumming bucket. Next time you use a can for something drill holes in it and put a rope in it. Then just put some creamed corn, or whatever you want, then just give it a shake. 

Make a spring bobber. I did this last year and it does work. Get 5-7 inches of a guitar string and loop it, with a 2-3 inch &#8220;tale&#8221; on it with electrical tape. Then just tape it onto your rod tip. The string is very sensitive and if it ices up just give it a squeeze and the ice pops off.

Shanty anchor. get a 12 inch piece of PVC and drill a hole in the center tie a rope thru the hole and to your shanty. Drill a hole behind your shanty, throw it in there and make it catch on the diameter of the hole. This way win the wind blows your shanty won&#8217;t go flying across the ice to the from the dam to the RT 88 causeway like that one guys on skeeter.  

Keeping your feet warm and dry. I had recently found a foam exercise mat. I cut it in half and took it out one day. It was about a half inch thick. As soon as I took my feet off of the ice and onto the mat, I instantly was able to feel the warmth back in my toes. Also I hear carpet works well too, but that can get wet and frozen. I do believe that that mat made me a lot more comfortable and helped me stay out longer.


That is all i can think of for now, Ill be sure to add some more later.


----------



## wave warrior

roger23 said:


> cooked rice a cup dumped in the hole every couple hours seems to attract minnows and gills


RAW rice!!! was a secret till now!!!! a handfull now and again...sinks to the bottom and swells up and floats back up!!! you will see it on your vex!!! and it will ''bring them in''!!


----------



## wave warrior

instead of just a heater buy a cook top burner!!! i ALWAYS take brats/chedderworst and cook on the ice!!! and it heats the shanty better than most cat. heaters....


----------



## Big Joshy

here are just a few off of the top of my head.

Eye jigging tips - at times, especially in clear or heavily fished waters, and particularly in the middle of the day. I have seen big jigging motions with blade baits like vib-e's scare eyes away. As a rule I like to use my most agressive jigging motions when the fish are most agressive. and more subtle, spoon/dropper combos when the fish are reluctant to approach during the middle part of the day.

VEXILAR CRAPPIE- remember if you are fortunate enough to have a shool of active crappie under you, the higher fish are usually the easiest to catch. Though there are times when deeper fish are bigger, but not always. When a school comes through and you are marking several fish at various depths don't waste too much time trying to catch one specific fish. Most fish will decide to hit within a few seconds or they will almost never hit. So move your bait up and down from fish to fish till you find one that wants to play. Once you have the active fish on the ice you can work harder on the tight lipped ones.

Also in shallow water remember that you wont always mark high fish. You can catch some big crappie just a few feet under the ice. If you are fishing in 5 ft try fishing just 2 or 2.5ft down or even less in stained water. besides crappie like to feed upward anyways.

VEXILAR TIP - If you don't have one. get one!

DROPPERS - tie your own droppers to use with spoons. Use stiff florocarbon, and octopus style hooks. Tie them using the same method that you would for tying walleye harnesses. On the other end tie them to a small cross lock snap so that you can quickly change hook sizes. Small hooks for waxies and spikes, medium hooks for minnow heads (my favorite), larger hooks for full minnows. Keep them short between 3-5 inches. For panfish sometimes 2 inches. the short stiff droppers will not tangle and the fish perfer them over longer ones.

Panfish Rig - buy some small (size 12 or smaller) flys that are used for fly fishing, in natural tones like black and brown. Tie them on to your line using a palomar knot but leave the tag end long enough to add another heavier jig at the bottom. vary your gap between the two. In water where most of the action is on bottom 4-8 inches is fine. If you want to try to cover two depths at once tie them several feet apart. Tip the fly with a single spike.
Many times the larger gills will prefer the fly over the jig.


----------



## zpyles_00

I just read in a magazing today that using fish scales from the fish you are catching to drop down the hole works really well also. The scales have a natural reflectiveness to them once off the fish and with there shell like shape, they flutter extremely well. Plus, naturally they have a fish sent to them.


----------



## peple of the perch

Carry a magnet with you. I'm shure lots of us have lost something down the hole. some times you can retrieve it with a magnet. just tie it to your line and send it down, a radio magnet is usually strong enough.


----------



## hardwaterfan

tips mainly for flip shanty users:

1. right out of the box, replace the pull rope with a rope thats about 3 times longer. it makes it so much easier to pull because you arent pulling up on the shanty. also then you could sling the rope over one shoulder and walk out with your hands in your pockets. hands free dragging seems so much easier to me.

2. invest in some kind of runners to protect the sled base. it probably only takes a few years to wear holes in the sled with no runners. at least if the runners wear out they can be replaced. i have the clam runners with grooves. acceptable but could be better. i routed a round-over on the ends of mine where it loads into the truck bed to make it slide in easier. 

3. i beleive the travel cover is a good investment. i have an open truck bed and ive heard that uncovered shanties can catch the wind and fly out. plus it makes it nice for appearances sake in storage.

4. always keep a wad of about 6 grocery store bags packed inside for use as trash bags.

5. never leave food of any kind in the shanty.

6. the weight of water in the shanty material will add weight to the load. water comes from two main sources, your propane heater, and the ice/snow, especially on warmer days. try to keep the shanty dried out and in the spring give it a good rinse and a thorough drying.

7. a square of cheap carpet set in the bottom of the tub is nice because it keeps things quiet. 

8. squat 3.5 gal. buckets are better for use in a small shanty. get the lids also. these can be had for free at bakeries. they get a lot of icings and fillings in these buckets and can give you more than you need. a 3.5 gal. bucket with a lid is the perfect carrying case for a vex. it also turns into a perfect vex stand. take the vex out and put the lid back on the bucket, then set the vex on the lid. its stable because its squat, and also the lid has a rim to keep it from sliding off, and it holds the vex up higher to make it easier to see.

9. only take what you need. keep a seperate tackle bag/boxes for ice fishing gear only. if you know you wont need something, get rid of it. you dont want clutter in your ice gear system. keep it simple.

10. if youre alone, dont get out on a windy day without closing the shack or making youself some kind of ice anchor. you could have a real disaster. especially with a burning hot heater going. i like the peace of mind of the anchor. heres my take, maybe not the best, but feather light. the thing thats not shown is the anchor is wrapped in teflon tape:http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=21051

11. regarding mods in general, anything you do to a shanty or take out on the ice, remember that youre going to beat on it and abuse it 20 times harder than you expect. dont do anything fragile. its got to be "bullet proof". also try to use stainless steel so your fasteners wont rust. 

12. a small plastic snow shovel works well for packing snow against the shanty for more insulation. its also good for clearing snow away to let light through for sight fishing. its optional though. something i leave in the truck unless i really want to bring it.

13. here is my solution for not having any good place to keep my rods while fishing. before i made these i had them sitting on my minnow bucket and maybe hold the other. these work out so nice, this is my best ice fishing idea. well i kinda "borrowed" some ideas from other things ive seen. these are really sweet. plus they act as holders for those fragile rods hauling out and packing back in.
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=37755

14. never put your jigs or lures away wet. use your heater to dry them off first.

15. if you like night fishing come up with a light sytem. i have no pics of any of the light system i installed but i have LED rope lights on the two shanty frame poles that cross over the fishing area. they both plug into a 12v 5.5 ah battery that is bound in the left forward corner of the shanty in the support bracket. the lights were installed using clear masking tape and the lights are aimed at the fishing area. the cord from the lights to the battery is removable and it wraps up and stows under the seat. i made a bungee strap that wraps around the battery and holds it in place. i bought two batteries from nature vision for twenty bucks. they are about half the size of a vex battery and should last for about 15 hours on a charge. on top of that i have a coleman lantern with rechargeable batteries. this hangs behind me in the right back corner. this somes out for unpacking and then at the truck i set it on the truck to light up the area. lastly i have a led headlamp for spotlighting for tying jigs, etc.

16. either keep your auger 10' away from your hands or keep the cover on. i nearly destroyed my left hand once. all that happened was the auger "rolled" over and grazed my hand. take it from me auger blade vs. flesh is no contest.


----------



## roger23

peple of the perch said:


> Carry a magnet with you. I'm shure lots of us have lost something down the hole. some times you can retrieve it with a magnet. just tie it to your line and send it down, a radio magnet is usually strong enough.


I wish they made plastic and aluminum magnets ever notice that every thing you drop goes in the hole ,,,but you can't drop a fish in the hole ,,,and the ones you want to keep fall off the hook or break your line with your only lure fall right in the hole


----------



## Ted Dressel

If you have a hand auger I suggest to invest in a adapter for your cordless drill.Go to www.icemasteradapter.com you can get about 30 holes drilled.Don't use acheap drill.Trust me I learned that last year.The adapter that attaches to the cheap drill slips when drilling.They about 25bucks.


----------



## mousejam515

Its already been said to keep your wax worms in your pocket to keep them warm so they dont die. Somehow i always manage to smash or break or not put the lid tightly enough back on the plastic container and end up with a pocket full of worms and saw dust. To solve this problem i took a altoid mint tin and poked a few small air holes in the top. The mint tin does not smash or break. and it makes it easier to get a worm out. and easier to put in your pocket. i have also herd that a old chewing tobacco can works well for this too.


james


----------



## FISHIN 2

Don't forget that ever so often needed, tall trash can liner and some of that paper. Tall can liners fit a 5 gal bucket perfectly. Just remember to take it back with ya. Hope that you'll never need it,but if you do, it's there. I purchased a few of those bait pucks, they work great, no more crushed cups and bait filled pockets !


----------



## Big Daddy

Ice anchors... Will keep you from taking a ride on the ice, right Ben? 

For safety, take a throw cushion with you w/ a good length of rope (30") just in case...

Cell phone in a Ziploc bag to keep it dry. Use radios for on-the-ice communication with buddies

To get skiddish fish to bite, when hooking your waxworm, only hook it one time, just under the head, and let it hand vertically on the hook. Fish will get agressive and will eat the whole thing at once. IT WORKS!

Keep a dry pair of socks, shoes/boots in the truck, al;ong with some sweats, in case you get wet. Nothing worse that being cold and soaked, and having to drive home from the lake...

If the fish aren't biting where you're at MOVE. Sometimes it takes work to figure out where the fish are. Also, never leave fish to find fish.

Come with us at OGF to Presque Isle when the ice gets good. You won't forget it.


----------



## Ted Dressel

I've been looking at vexs they run from $2oo on up I know nothing about them so I'm clueless to which 1 to get.Can anyone give me advice as to which 1 to get.


----------



## wave warrior

Ted Dressel said:


> I've been looking at vexs they run from $2oo on up I know nothing about them so I'm clueless to which 1 to get.Can anyone give me advice as to which 1 to get.


i have the fl8se and it is all i ever needed...get what you are able to $$$ wise...


----------



## Big Joshy

any vex is better than no vex. the depth of water you ususally fish determines a few things you need to look for. consider transducer cone angle. smaller cones are needed for deeper water 20+ The split zoom funcntion on the nicer units will zoom in on the bottom 5 ft making it easier to see whats happening in deep water. Not a must have but very very good to have.


----------



## Ted Dressel

What is a transducer? This how dumb I am.


----------



## capt S

ted if i was u i would look into getting a lowrance lx-67c ($299) or the lx-68c ($399). i have the lx-68c and this unit will give u a color lcd screen and a color flasher and a color mapping gps all in one. if u don't want the mapping gps than the lx-67c will work. ive owned a vex and this unit blows my vex out of the water. you can also use this unit during the open water season too for a few more dollars for a different transducer. this is a very user friendly model. your choice.


----------



## 1977 walleye guy

although this doesn't really belong here, I'll chime in. I have the x-67 and freakin love it. I do like the fact that my unit pulls duel duty hardwater or soft. All though I have not owned or used a vex or marcum, If your buying it for the sole purpose of ice fishing I think either would be a good choice.


----------



## snake69

I have a vex also and bought a Lowrance 522 iGPS this spring. Imagine my surprise when I recently found out that for $170 I can get all the add ons to use it on ice. I will be doing that soon so that I have all the features I've come to love about the 522, specifically the gps features and color graph. To answer the question about the transducer, that is the part that goes in the water to send and receive the signals that tell you depth and what is under the water, as in fish!


----------



## creekcrawler

If your maggots/waxworms get too cold they get sluggish.
Pop a few in your mouth to warm them up before baiting your hook - it'll make them a lot more active........


----------



## Reel Thing

pressure cracks and ice heaves can be a sign of underwater structure 
Always with caution !!!! good place to check out when searching for fish
geowol


----------



## Reel Thing

Picture from a past post

pretty basic 1/2 conduit run rope thru and tie it off use this piece to lower it in the hole second piece tied in the middle once its past the ice pull the center rope connect to the shanty
once your ready to pack up grab the end piece let it drop pull it out by the end works great geowol


----------



## yonderfishin

wave warrior said:


> RAW rice!!! was a secret till now!!!! a handfull now and again...sinks to the bottom and swells up and floats back up!!! you will see it on your vex!!! and it will ''bring them in''!!


Instant rice or the hard silid rice sold in bags ?


----------



## peple of the perch

either one should work.


----------



## roger23

yonderfishin said:


> Instant rice or the hard silid rice sold in bags ?


I use instant rice ..I get 5 lb box's ,,I cook it first then dump it in the hole the minnows and pan fish seem to love it,,in shallow water you can watch them..I also like to dump white egg shells in the hole in shallow water it lights up the bottom


----------



## Whaler

Maggots in your mouth will the clean the tobacco out from between your teeth also. LOL


----------



## hardwaterfan

theres a lot of "free" bait out there for the taking. free money-wise but not time-wise.

heres what ive collected so far for this year:

1. golden rod grubs (very time consuming though)
2. acorn grubs
3. yellow jacket grubs (ok ill admit that one could be very costly pain-wise)
4. creek minnows. (i bought a wire cage type trap for $7 and so far i have about 40 minnows, nice size mixture too!)


----------



## bassmastermjb

I've had to thaw maggots in my mouth more than once over the years.That was when I was young & stupid ,froze my balls off for 20 years before I bought my first ice shanty 5 years ago.Now all my problems are solved.What the hell was wrong with me fishing in the elements. Now I sell ice shanties, go figure..........Mark


----------



## yonderfishin

The only 3 perch I caught last year were on regular small sized earthworms. The perch were very small but atleast I know when nothing else is available they will do. Normally perch eyes work well when nothing else will , I remember this from when I was a kid ice fishing with my dad in Michigan,...but I had no luck with them when I tried it last winter. I dont know if there were no fish nearby, or if things are just different somehow when fishing on an upground reservoir instead of a decent sized lake.


----------



## icebucketjohn

- Carrying a pair of hemostats sure helps when changing lures, pin-mins, 
flys, etc.

- 1/4" hex head screws on the heels of your boots work nice for "ice-walkers"

- semi-frozen panfish are easier to fillet than fresh, non-frozen fish

- *MOBILIITY, MOBILITY, MOBILTY*... Most successful ice-man don't sit 
in one spot too long. You'll see them moving quite a bit searching for 
those slabs. Keep an eye on those guys!


----------



## bkr43050

The only tip I have to add since I am a novice is move north.

The way this year is shaping up I don't know whether I will get any opportunities to get on the ice. If I do I will be sure to use some of the tips gathered from the great folks in here. I don't think I would have had the guts to take up ice fishing by myself had it not been for reading a lot of the safety information from guys on here.


----------



## rattletraprex

Yea those hemo's are nice especially when your hands are wet! Never thought to use them for changing jigs.


----------



## icebucketjohn

Even in my older age, I'm still facinated by learning more & more about ice fishing. 

*Never have 2 ice rods rigged the same.* 

Altering the line, bobber, swivels, leader, pin-mins, or bait might be the difference between a full bucket of gills and a half bucket.


----------



## tomb

I use five grip screws in each boot. These were made to screw into quad tires for ice use. A lot more comfortable than any of the strap on cleats I've tried.


----------



## snake69

Bread crumbs for baking seem to attract fish as do the crushed egg shells. The egg shells look like a school of baitfish from afar to walleye and such, the bread crumbs can be an attractant to baitfish which will in turn bring in the bigger target fish!


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Heres an ice chart


----------



## snake69

Carry a 50 to 100 ft of rope in your bucket. (still in the bag it's packaged in, it takes up very little space and could be the difference between someone's life or death!!!) Refer to the post below titled "What would you do?" for the reason and my response to it. Of course everyone should carry the icepicks, but I'm sure there are times when a rope thrown to you might be easier!


----------



## Saildog

I keep my safety rope wrapped around the outside of my 5 gallon bucket/seat. Makes it so anyone can see it and access it quickly. I also leave a bowline tied in each end. The loop of each bowline is big enough to easily get around my waist or chest. In the event of a break-through, every second counts. Tying knots in freezing temps with gloves on and in a panic is not a good idea. 

Also, for panfish I am in love with Genz bugs. Try to hold them still by hand and they have just the perfect twitch to them.


----------



## rattletraprex

I've found if you take your hand warmers and toastie toes and put them in an air tight sealed bag you can use them again if it hasn't been but a few hours or so. I still have fresh ones on hand(or feet) if needed.


----------



## tomb

For anyone that didn't gice Big Daddy's post much thought, PUT YOUR CELL PHONE IN A ZIPLOCK BAG. While your at it you might want to bag your wallet too. The very first time I bagged my phone also was the first time I blew through the ice. What are the odds  You may need that phone in a bad situation one day.


----------



## peple of the perch

Make your own Ice jigs

I got some plaster of paris last year and made my own Jigs. It would cost clost to 7 cents a jig instead a dollar a piece in the stores.


Here is the link, These jigs worked great last year.
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=83758&highlight=making


----------



## peon

peple of the perch said:


> Make your own Ice jigs
> 
> I got some plaster of paris last year and made my own Jigs. It would cost clost to 7 cents a jig instead a dollar a piece in the stores.[/url]


i made my own jigs but i like glow jigs the best... i even bought glow powder paint and still have better luck with jammin jigs!!!! i do good with mine but not the best...


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER

...Just sitting here giving the up comming season some thought...Wondering what would be wrong in purchasing a gas auger...Go around to the lakes drill holes for the old men and probably some of the young for $1 a hole...Not for me I'm too damn old...but some young whippersnapper could make himself some good money...sure would beat going out to shovel driveways or walks...I'll be your first customer....Food for thought...C.L....


----------



## fish master

last year was a good year(day)fer me i caught about 60 perch in about 2 hours about 50' off shore most where with out bait.


----------



## Phil Carver

I learned a new trick last season from one of my friends who I really thank for the idea. He taught me to tie a 1/2" jingle type bell onto tip up flags. The sound will definatly catch your attention when a flag is tripped. Kind of sounds like the bell on an animals collar. And to beat it all , they are cheap. You can get like a 24pk for under $3.00 at most stores.


----------



## icebucketjohn

Lubricating the zippers or support poles of your ice shanty with mink oil, bees wax, silicone, WD-40, etc certainly reduces hassles once you're on the ice ... and less chances of ruining your zippers or bending poles by forcing them.

Installing a "Tin-Guard" on the backside of your lantern will prevent burning holes in the sides of your shanties.

Bringing along a small hand-towel is nice for wiping your hands when the fish are biting fast & furious.


----------



## Gillchaser

I wish i had a guard on my lantern a couple of years ago so I wouldn't have burned through my coveralls......but thats another story!


----------



## reeldirty1

make or buy a lure dog to go fetch your blades, jigs, rapalas saved me alot of cash


----------



## icebucketjohn

Additional Safety Tip: Also carry a whistle that is easily reachable and attached to your 
outer shell clothing.

Map Tips: Laminate your maps with clear plastic. Staples Office 
Supply or Office Max will do it for a couple of bucks each.


----------



## 53duck

I wear a fishing life vest under my outer clothing. It helps me stay warm plus the obvious.

Always carry a compass and whistle. Especially on big water, snow or dark its easy to lose sight of shore or landmarks.

Let someone know your whereabouts and approx return time.


----------



## FatRap007

This is a trick i use at buckeye this season................. take the middle hook off your jiggin rap use a 6-8 in leader tie it to middle hole use a glow jig tipped with a wax worm.... if the saugeye are not biting a perch will most likley take your offer when the bite is slow it will always help me put a few more fish in the bucket ..good luck out there ....


----------



## tomb

Picked this up from Bassmastermjb. Spray your sled or base of flip style shanty with Pam cooking spray. Finally tried it the last couple trips, makes a big difference.

Hardwaterfan's pvc rodholders work great.


----------



## Guitar Man

creekcrawler said:


> If your maggots/waxworms get too cold they get sluggish.
> Pop a few in your mouth to warm them up before baiting your hook - it'll make them a lot more active........


 Creek-crawler...you are a goof-ball , lol


----------



## crappie1962

carl, let me know about presque isle. Plan on buying an out of state tag and erie tag for the year this year. Still talking about my last trip up there!!!! You still buddies with that one guy from Carrolton that went up with us. I think his name was Dan. Not sure though.


----------



## Zelmsdawg

Can't wait to try some of these next year. Thanks for sharing


----------



## icebucketjohn

As Dave Genz says:

1. Change Depth
2. Alter Lure Action/Presentation
3. Change Sizes
4. Vary the Colors

But # 1 rule:* KEEP MOVING*...Don't sit on dead holes!


----------



## jwoods

great tips, everyone can get some use from this post regardless of experience.


----------



## mullskinner

here is a little tip that works for me on crappie and gills the Marmish fishing system ....




























also the reel weeds seem to work


----------



## tomb

Been using the Frabill min-o2-life this season. http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/product.jsp?productId=737398 Nice because it seals and low height won't tip. Keep lid open when not using it so seal relaxes and doesn't start leaking.


----------



## ezbite

some great tip here for sure, but i can tell you one im taking care of as soon as the stores open today, its the foam mat instead of carpet. ive always used carpet but it does get wet and then i can feel the difference. i might just double the thickness of the foam mat. probably hook it together with some zip ties. i hate cold feet:C


----------



## tomb

Use a shanty ancor when there is even a remote possibility of high wind. Otherwise you might be trapped in your shanty once it gets windy. We had major problems this past Saturday afternoon at the buoy line on Mosquito. Two of my buds got blown right out of their one mans. One got dragged about 50' with gear all over. The other ended up with his leg in a hole and shanty in the trees on the eastern shoreline.


----------



## Meerkat

If the ice stays long enough here is an idea that might "take off".


----------



## trapperjon

That's awesome. I'll take an 18er of bud's please


----------



## CANEYEGO

Don't know if listed above, but always test start your Gas Auger before trekking out (5 miles), just to find you put some stale gas in with no firepower. (And maybe carry a spare hand auger). Learned that the hard way, luckily, she fired after it warmed up a little..Obviously, carry a spare spark plug and wrench too,


----------



## nightranger

i use a 2 pole setup for lake erie .pole one-the bobber pole has 1 minnow right on bottom with second minnow 10" higher. I put dinger bell on It to get my attention. I then jig with with a crinkled little cleotipped with a minnow.if I get in to a school of active fish,the bobber minnows keep them attracted while I land fish and rebait hook.the bobber poles are notorious for catching the occasional yellow perch.i tow my sled with a snowmobile and put 2 clasps on the back corners of tow sled.i leave sled tethered to snowmobile and tether shack to these clasps.snowmobile,sled and shack all tethered together,no ice anchors needed and can exit shack without it moving-also turn and park into wind.i also made a breakdown frame made of 1/2" conduit.it stiffens one wall of my shack,has an s hook rig to hold my heaterup off the floor,and I have fabricated mounts for all my equipment,rod holders ,pliers holder,and a pair of hemostats with 6' tether attached to s- hook for attaching to this conduit. I also attach 3" squares of pond foam to anything metal that doesn,t float(essential if you have a big auger-mines a 10"er and EVERYTHING that falls to the floor seems to find these big holes).For panfish=WIGGLERS TRUMP ALL BAITS. they are hard to find alive,but are worth it. change the water daily and save old water in clean milk jug, after augering your shacks holes,make a 40-50' circle and drill holes for speculation later,this will drive the fish back to your first drilled holes.use a large basting syringe and periodically inject a syringe full of old wiggler waterunder the ice in your shack holes. fish go crazy at the smell of wigglers and will come to you( essential for fishing clear lake Indiana as it is the cleanest water in the western hemisphere)you can pound big perch in 5' of crystal clear water if you can get to come into the shallows.NEVER THROW AWAY USED WIGGLER WATER OR DEAD ONES.that nasty stank water is a panfish aphrodisiac.


----------



## odell daniel

I bought a few dozen emeralds at lake erie and only used half of them. i let them freeze and the next weekend I thawed them and took them to an inland lake, It was the best day of ice fishing I have ever had. I dont think the saugeye had ever seen an emerald and they loved them.


----------



## c. j. stone

nightranger said:


> i use a 2 pole setup for lake erie .pole one-the bobber pole has 1 minnow right on bottom with second minnow 10" higher. I put dinger bell on It to get my attention. I then jig with with a crinkled little cleotipped with a minnow.if I get in to a school of active fish,the bobber minnows keep them attracted while I land fish and rebait hook.the bobber poles are notorious for catching the occasional yellow perch.i tow my sled with a snowmobile and put 2 clasps on the back corners of tow sled.i leave sled tethered to snowmobile and tether shack to these clasps.snowmobile,sled and shack all tethered together,no ice anchors needed and can exit shack without it moving-also turn and park into wind.i also made a breakdown frame made of 1/2" conduit.it stiffens one wall of my shack,has an s hook rig to hold my heaterup off the floor,and I have fabricated mounts for all my equipment,rod holders ,pliers holder,and a pair of hemostats with 6' tether attached to s- hook for attaching to this conduit. I also attach 3" squares of pond foam to anything metal that doesn,t float(essential if you have a big auger-mines a 10"er and EVERYTHING that falls to the floor seems to find these big holes).For panfish=WIGGLERS TRUMP ALL BAITS. they are hard to find alive,but are worth it. change the water daily and save old water in clean milk jug, after augering your shacks holes,make a 40-50' circle and drill holes for speculation later,this will drive the fish back to your first drilled holes.use a large basting syringe and periodically inject a syringe full of old wiggler waterunder the ice in your shack holes. fish go crazy at the smell of wigglers and will come to you( essential for fishing clear lake Indiana as it is the cleanest water in the western hemisphere)you can pound big perch in 5' of crystal clear water if you can get to come into the shallows.NEVER THROW AWAY USED WIGGLER WATER OR DEAD ONES.that nasty stank water is a panfish aphrodisiac.


Great ideas! Now, what exactly is a "wiggler"? Thx


----------



## nightranger

its a larvae,has a tail,6-8 legs,will drown if kept in water.has to be a sloped pan(like a painters tray) to allow them to get out of water.kind of mushy and hard to hook and even harder to find good ones,lately ,knutsons in Brooklyn ,mi. is the only place that has them.


----------



## rutnut245

Wow, no new tips in over two years? Here's a couple.
1. I carry an electric driver and 6" lag bolts and washers and screw my flip over or suitcase style shelter right to the ice on windy days. I promise, they wont go anywhere.
2.I use Mr Heater cooker/ heaters. They have a frame that can be flipped so can also cook on it. If it's being used horizontal for heat I set it in a paint roller pan and bend the edges in. Makes much more stable and keeps it from over heating the floor in front of it.
3. Use a mudder. Just like my Vex, I don't go out without a mudder made of a pound or two of lead with an eyelet attached to enough line to pound the bottom. If I'm marking fish that are just staring or following the lure without biting I pound the bottom. Sometimes that's all it takes. Mimicks other fish feeding in the mud and brings out there competitive nature. Sometimes.
4. Fish the white ice. If you're on ice with little to no snow cover, fish will be in the shadow of the white ice. Not just walleyes do this. Spud it good, make sure it thick enough to support your weight. White ice is the first to go bad.
5. Hang a decoy. Not really a decoy but i always leave a lure such as a small jigging Rap hanging suspended a couple of feet off the bottom. It catches the attention of passing pan fish long enough to work them with my primary lure.
6. If you can find it beaver tail is the bestpan fish bait on the planet Imho. It works easily as well as wax worms or spikes. It has much more action and scent plus you can fish all day and never rebait.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

Its incredible that this thread has been going since i graduated from high school. Good luck on the ice this year everyone and be safe out there.


----------



## DaleM

DaleM said:


> 10 Pre-Ice Fishing Tips
> By Tim Allard
> 
> With autumn coming to a close, ice fishing season is just around the corner. Now's the time to audit your gear and make sure your organized for first ice action. To help you get ready, here's a list of 10 things I do to get ready for the hard-water.
> 
> 1. Charge up your batteries
> It's recommended that during storage in the off season, you periodically charge batteries used in flashers and underwater camera systems. If you've been neglecting your batteries, charge them right away. While you're at it, give your electronics an overhaul and make sure everything is in working order. Without these tools you'll be fishing blind.
> 
> 2. Give your auger an overhaul
> Whether you use a manual or a gas-powered auger, give it an overhaul before the ice hits, checking blades and tightening screws. For a power auger, start it up, make sure you've got a spare spark plug and enough oil for the season. If there's anything wrong with your gas auger get it serviced right away by an authorized dealer.
> 
> 3. Spruce up the shelter
> It's a good idea to check your portable shelter and get it out of storage to make sure everything is in working order. Things that you might have forgotten about since your last outing (like a tear in the material) or storage surprises (like mice nesting in the unit) are problems to be dealt before your first ice trip of the season. Simply assemble the hut and check for tears in fabric, tighten bolts and nuts, ensure the tow rope is ok, and so on.
> 
> 4. Get your accessories ready
> Take some time to ponder your past trips and stock up on items you need for ice fishing. Here are a few suggestions: a headlamp with fresh batteries, a thermos, a warmer pair of boots, a new ice scoop, a minnow bucket and net, a tackle storage bag and see-through plastic tackle boxes.
> 
> 5. Get your safety gear in order
> Don't neglect your safety gear. Make sure you've got ice picks, a throw line, a 2-way radio batteries with fresh batteries, a first aid kit, and a bag of spare clothes in case you get wet.
> 
> 6. Scout out lakes
> With open water season still here take the time to investigate some lakes you plan on ice fishing. Mark good-looking spots in your GPS or on a hydrographic map and pay close attention to where there are still healthy weeds; these spots are prime at first ice.
> 
> 7. Check your rods.
> Did you bust a rod last year that you haven't replaced yet? Well now's the time to carefully inspect all your fishing rods, replacing any broken ones and adding to your collection. Also, to keep your rods organized and protected consider buying a rod carrying case, like HT's Rod Locker or Tackle Tote.
> 
> 8. Spool up your reels.
> Put some fresh line on your reels. Remember to first put a layer of mono backing on if using braid. You might also want to lube reels up with a cold temperature grease.
> 
> 9. Get your tip-ups ready
> Hopefully you didn't store tip-ups in the heat over the summer. If so, and you're using underwater models, they might have leaked grease and will need to be lubricated. Also, check that you've got enough line on the spools.
> 
> 10.Organize and overhaul your tackle.
> Go through your tackle and make a list of what's missing (do you have enough lures as well as terminal tackle). Stock up on these items now before tackle shops run short once ice season is in full swing. Once you've got your tackle, get it ready by popping paint out of lure eyes, sharpening hooks, and organizing it in storage cases.


Just thought I’d post here to bump this back up something for you ice fishermen something you should do before you get out this year I put this on the site in 2007 and have had quite a few responses so read up and enjoy


----------



## DaleM

Just thought I’d post here to bump this back up something for you ice fishermen something you should do before you get out this year I put this on the site in 2007 and have had quite a few responses so read up and enjoy


----------



## DaleM

DaleM said:


> Here ya go guys. Post your tips and tricks along with any ideas you have. I can see this will be quite popular. The season is getting here fast so post away!
> ( Thanks for the idea 1977 Walleye guy )


Hey guys, it’s getting closer to ice time so why not share some tips, tricks and some secrets to help our members catch a few more this season. I’m getting excited and getting my gear ready. Hope to make a few trips up north to fish with a few old friends I’ve met here on OGFsince we started 16. 1/2 years ago. I’ve spent many hours ice fishing and have never met anyone one who wasn’t having fun. 
So get busy and start posting. Hope to see some of you on the ice soon.


----------



## DaleM

Ok guys, take a little time to look at post #2. its all about getting ready for the coming ice season. I posted it back in 2007 and i still worth reading. Last season I went through some surgery and only had a chance to get out a few days up in Michigan with my brother believe me I’m looking forward to getting out here in Ohio as well as going back up to Michigan so I saw hope we have a good season in a safe season.


----------



## JCarp

For panfish, ALWAYS hook wax worms through head/collar 1 time and use two wax worms. If you have doubts, add a second waxworm next time you have lookers that hesitate to bite when fishing one. IMO, it is always clearly better even with a good bite. Same with head hook vs threading them on. 

I started out using vertical ice flies/jigs. Maybe 20 years ago I tried Ratfinkee size 10 jigs for gills and crappie on ponds. HO8 Hot Orange is my go-to but all typical colors work. I only tried one other brand of horizontal jig (Gentz?) at the time and I'm sure there are others that work well but I didn't see the need to continue to try others after using the Ratfinkee. Always check the line tie after catching to make the jig hangs horizontally, also check if you have lookers that don't bite. I have a fairly large assortment of tiny vertical ice jigs (and the other brand of horizontal that I tried) that have not been wet for 20 yrs.

Some years, we have a stupidly short season in central Ohio. I have not tried other brands but personally like trilene 2 lb over trilene 4 lb for pond panfish. I have a friend that does OK with 6 or 8lb but I do better with small dia. and I think he would outfish me if he switched... I like 8 lb trilene or silverthread for tip -up leaders. I used to change out line every yr., mostly just because. Storing stuff in basement, I have found I can get several yrs out of mono though I'm not sure the 2 lb is still 2 lb. However, I tried 1 lb fireline ICE yrs ago and it has held up well. I still like mono and keep one or two rods rigged with it but I catch as well with the fireline and I have never replaced it after well over 5 yrs, likely getting close to ten yrs.

Though I rarely use the spares, I usually rig up 4, maybe 5 spring bobber rods at home with different Ratfinkee colors so I don't have to fool with reties on the water. When it is cold, I often pack a couple of extra tip-ups for the same reason though reties on them with larger dia line is easier. I wouldn't go out and buy additional equipment just for this but it definitely saves time on the water. 

Back hook minnows in almost all situations with most baits including std jigs. It may seem weird, but it works. Exception is shiners at erie, head hook and tip every hook point on raps and pimples. Vibe - just minnow head. 

If your buying at hand auger, there is a difference between drills that have a circular disk on top where you only use the lower hand grip to rotate and simply place your other hand on top horizontally vs drills that have two vertical grips. IMO, two vertical grips are the way to go. 

Perch on erie - small pimple with 4-6 inch dropper and small treble works well. Bait the pimple with a shiner on each hook and bait the dropper. I have done well on both eyes and perch together with that approach. I'd argue having perch or cigars hanging out around your walleye bait works as an attractant but if your marking fish that won't bite, eventually you may want to drop something smaller down to confirm that is what they are.

An erie ice guide taught me to use zebo 33's for walleye. You can get baits down more quickly, adj depths more quickly, the drag will handle any lake erie walleye, they pack really well in 5 gallon buckets, and they can take a beating. I use 8 lb but the 10 lb they come with is fine. Not sure how it would work with a Zebo 33 but there are guys that use 20 lb and maybe thicker mono to slow the drop of spoons and pimples. When convenient, it can be good to keep a second line rigged and hanging 10 ft off the bottom in a second hole both as an attractor and for a back up bait if you miss or catch a fish. Do not fiddle around after catching an eye, get that bait back down and fishing asap. You may only have one brief window to catch, maybe not, but it took time and effort to get out there, you can relax after the bite slows or you catch enough. No matter how deep the water is, anytime you see a mark 10 ft off the bottom on erie, assume it is a big active eye and get on it. 

Any flasher or graph finder is better than no finder. High end stuff is nice but not necessary. You can figure out a way to use a boat transducer. We used to mount them to metal car trim bent in a L shape...there was a knack to getting them aligned but they also adjusted nicely for seeing baits in current on erie. I had short pieces for on the ice and longer ones to c-clamp to the floor of guide shanties. I have attached them to a piece of wood trim with lots of rubber bands, or metal strips and c-clamped or vice gripped the wood or metal strip to a bucket that contained the finder and battery. Screw it to the metal or wood strip... Remember fish on the outside of a wide cone angle are deeper than they appear on the finder. 

Always periodically check tip-ups especially in cold weather, I have seen one abandoned where it obviously became froze in but also sometimes a small fish or crappie won't trigger them or the minnow gets tangled, etc. 

Ice on south shore is safest 1st and last. Take a plank to get past the weak shore ice close to ice out. Pull the plank onto the ice or take it with you at places like Buckeye L if you don't want "visitors" messing up the plank positioning, etc. I wouldn't suggest this without having a reason...

Last, a story - 1st time I went ice fishing was 50 years ago (winter of 1970). Dad was just getting into it, he had been out maybe twice with a friend. He made ice rods by inserting old rod tops into thick dowels and taped spincast reels onto them as line holders and bought a 4" cup auger. Dad explained we bring fish in hand over hand not using reels. We were fishing 18 fow for perch in a reservoir. Had to step in water to get onto the ice. Had waxworms and mousies, fixed bobbers with toothpicks. Anyway, we fished 3-5 days a week in the summer and I was an established 10 y.o. fishing fool that had been baiting hooks and handling fish since I was 5. But I was only 10. We caught just a few and I was bored and tired of wiggling my toes to keep them "warm". I also knew complaining was futile, we never went home until it was too dark to see bobbers. Heck, we never even ate the dinner sandwiches mom made until we were headed home, it took too much time away from fishing.

The only other guy fishing was an old dude. He packs it in and heads our way towards dark. Dad told me to pay attention, the guy had a pile of perch on the ice last weekend. My ears perked up at that, a pile?. The old guy exchanged greetings and told me to hand him my rod. Now bear in mind we had maybe 5 fish over several hours and I had only caught one of those. The old guy told me what he was doing and jiggles my bobber, pause, hooks a nice perch, repeat, another perch. Hands me the rod, I duplicate it, catch a perch and then do it again. Old guy leaves. I don't recall whether I caught anymore but vaguely remember dad caught a few. That was one of the best pieces of fishing advice I ever received. Regards.


----------



## JCarp

Forgot one. Not needed on ice with no snow, but if there is snow and the snow is not too deep, strapping a plastic bottom shanty onto a runner sled with rachet straps and bungies makes it pull a LOT easier if you're walking. It is a bit of a hassle but can be well worth it if you're walking out a significant distance. I have one dedicated for that use and added 2 wood cross bars across the top to make it wider which is an improvement that makes it somewhat "bulletproof" but w/o that even though it may shift and require adj periodically, it is still way easier to pull and is worth the hassle. Any length runner sled works.


----------

